# Crunch time on buying a new board



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok Im at crunch time for buying a board and I have it narrowed down to three boards

Burton Malolo
Ride Antic
Ride Yukon

So I am about to take off for Steamboat and I am a confident and aggressive rider in the Midwest and have taken trips to the mountains for the past 5 years and can handled all blacks and alot of double blacks. I plan on spending most of my days in powder and expecially powder in the trees. Any advice on which of these three boards are my best bet as far as bang for your buck and obviously fitting my riding style


----------

